# Problem beim kernelupgrade[solved]

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem beim Upgrade vom Kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 auf 2.6.18-gentoo-r6. Ich kriegs einfach nicht gebacken das der vom neuen Kernel bootet.

Ich hab mir das Howto hier durchgelesen und mich auch daran gehalten.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_Upgrade

Leider ohne Erfolg. Ich weiß nicht was ich hier verkehrt mache. 

Mein /boot schaut so aus:

```

boot $ ls

System.map                       config-2.6.18-gentoo-r6.old

System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r8      config.old

System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r2      diag1.img

System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r2.old  kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r6      kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r6.old  kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

System.map.old                   map

boot                             vmlinuz

boot.0300                        vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

config                           vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r2.old

config-2.6.17-r8                 vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

config-2.6.18-gentoo-r2          vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r6.old

config-2.6.18-gentoo-r2.old      vmlinuz.old

config-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

```

und hier mal meine /usr/src

```

ls -l

total 16

-rw-------  1 root root  321 Nov 20 23:06 DEADJOE

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Jan  7 11:16 linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Nov 20 20:12 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Dec 16 13:30 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Jan  7 11:17 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6
```

Symlink ist gesetzt worden. Naja..im Prinzip müsste es ja laufen..naja...

Lilo hab ich natürlich auch angepaßt an den neuen Kernel

```

boot=/dev/hda

root=/dev/hda7

prompt

timeout=100

vga=0x319

#gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

label="Gentoo"

root=/dev/hda7

read-only

#gentoo-rescue-kernel

#image=/boot/vm-linuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r2.old

#optional

#root=/dev/hda7

```

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!Last edited by cHeFr0cKaH on Mon Jan 08, 2007 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

was genau hast du gemacht?

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

hi!

Naja ich bin halt dieses Kernelhowto durchgegangen. Symlink gesetzt, vorher ein backup vom alten Kernel gemacht. Den neuen Kernel compiliert, dann nach /boot kopiert. Und zum Schluß hab ich noch die lilo.conf angepasst. Das wars eigentlich so im Wesentlichen.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## firefly

öhm auch die .config vom alten kopiert und im neuen kernel-source-verzeichniss ein "make oldconfig" gemacht?

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Ohh öhmm nee...des hab ich glaub ich net gemacht. Allerdings hat der neue Kernel wohl schon die alten Einstellungen übernommen. 

An welcher Stelle müsste ich denn das make oldconfig machen? Also an welcher Stelle von dem Kernel-howto mein ich  :Wink: 

EDIT: Was mir grad noch aufgefallen ist, ich hab gar keine /boot Partition. Ich hab das damals als ich gentoo installiert hab weggelassen. Ein Kumpel von mir sagte mir, dass ich die /boot-partition nicht zwingend brauche. Naja, laufen tut gentoo auch so^^.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## firefly

im howto ist auch eine section wenn man eine bestehende konfiguration übernehmen möchte  :Wink: 

Beim ersten make menuconfig erstellt der kernel eine default konfiguration, die aber nicht zu deiner Hardware passt

----------

## py-ro

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> Naja ich bin halt dieses Kernelhowto durchgegangen. Symlink gesetzt, vorher ein backup vom alten Kernel gemacht. Den neuen Kernel compiliert, dann nach /boot kopiert. Und zum Schluß hab ich noch die lilo.conf angepasst. Das wars eigentlich so im Wesentlichen.
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

Auch erneut lilo ausgeführt?

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

@py-ro: Also ich hab nur die lilo.conf angepasst. Reicht das net aus ?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## firefly

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> @py-ro: Also ich hab nur die lilo.conf angepasst. Reicht das net aus ?
> 
> mfg
> 
> cHeFr0cKaH
> ...

 

nein, da lilo die aktuelle konfiguration mit im MBR speichert.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Ahh...ok...jetzt noch ne ganz blöde Frage. Wie für ich Lilo neu aus ??   :Embarassed: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## py-ro

```
lilo
```

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Also ich hab jetzt en kleines Problem. "lilo" hat auf jeden Fall geholfen. Der neue Kernel wird gebootet, ich hab die nvidiatreiber neu installiert und einen reboot gemacht. Gentoo bootet wie gewoehnlich. Allerdings startet A: der kde nicht mehr und B: ich habe nicht mal Konsolenlogin. Wenn gentoo fertig gebootet hat."setting up kdm" etc, erscheint nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm und das wars. 

Mein Windoof bootet auch nur noch wanns Lust hat. Bin grad mit der livecd online gegangen, damit ich hier was schreiben kann  :Sad:  . Was muss ich denn genau machen um wieder von meinem alten Kernel zu booten?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nikaya

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Was muss ich denn genau machen um wieder von meinem alten Kernel zu booten?
> 
> 

 

Die Rauten# vor den Einträgen für den alten Kernel in /boot/grub/grub.conf wieder entfernen.Verstehe nicht warum Du die gesetzt hast.Das sollte man erst machen wenn mit dem neuen alles ok ist.

"lilo" ausführen nicht vergessen.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Bin grad bei nem Kumpel am Rechner.

Meine Lilo.conf schaut moment so aus:

```

boot=/dev/hda

root=/dev/hda7

prompt

timeout=100

vga=0x319

#gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

label="Gentoo"

root=/dev/hda7

read-only

#gentoo-rescue-kernel

image=/boot/vmlinuz.old

optional

root=/dev/hda7 

```

Leider bootet der Rescuekernel auch nicht wirklich. Gleiches Ergebnis--> schwarzer Bildschirm, kein Konsolenlogin möglich...etc

EDIT: Soo....windoof bootet vorerst wieder. Also...ein Kumpel von mir meinte das vielleicht die nvidiatreiber Probleme bereiten. Ich hab die Treiber nicht über portage, sondern direkt bei nvidia runtergeladen. Die Treiber sollten eigentlich laufen, da ich die bisher auch verwendet hab. 

Wie kann ich die denn per Hand quasi deinstallieren ?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nikaya

```
#gentoo-rescue-kernel 

image=/boot/vmlinuz.old 

optional 

root=/dev/hda7
```

Der "label"-Eintrag fehlt.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

@Doe John: Ohh stimmt...naja..aber auch ohne den labeleintrag wird jetzt der rescuekernel im lilo angezeigt. Ich hatte bisher das im rescuekernel eingetragen: image=/boot/vm-linuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r2.old  und jetzt steht da image=/boot/vmlinuz.old

Seit dem wird der Eintrag im Lilo mit angezeigt. Allerdings habe ich bei dem Kernel das gleiche Problem. Kein Login per Konsole, kein kde...nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm  :Sad: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Louisdor

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Allerdings habe ich bei dem Kernel das gleiche Problem. Kein Login per Konsole, kein kde...nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm 

 Dann mach erst mal folgendes, wenn Du per Live-CD und Chroot auf dem Rechner bist:

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

 Damit schaltest Du den Loginmanager aus und hast wenigstens erst mal ne Konsole.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Gott im Himmel Linux bootet wieder  :Smile: . Und zwar vom alten Kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r2.

Es lag wohl doch an den nvidiatreibern. 

@Louisdor: Das mit dem rc-update del xdm default hat wunderbar geklappt  :Smile:  . Hab die Treiber neu installiert und es lief wieder. Allerdings muss ich kde momentan noch von Hand starten. Sprich..in der Konsole als Root einloggen und "kdm" eintippen. Aber vorerst läuft Linux wieder. Was man von windoof net behaupten kann  :Very Happy: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

